
JsSpeechRecognizer – JavaScript based speech recognizer you have to train - pierregillesl
https://dreamdom.github.io/speechrec.html
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/dreamdom/JsSpeechRecognizer](https://github.com/dreamdom/JsSpeechRecognizer)

